# I hated to do it, but I got the button.



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Ike said he fell and got all banged up. I fell the other day. It was sunny and 60. It melted the top 1/2 of the frozen dirt. It was like water on ice. 25 years ago I wanted a secluded place. Well on most days, all my neighbors are gone. If I fell behind my house, nobody could see me. I'm 71, disabled and wobbly. I bought the button-so I can fall in peace now. I hated to do that. It's hard to admit you are getting old.
When I was a kid, my dad could throw a baseball so far I couldn't see where it landed. And I remember seeing my dad as a frail old man, who needed help getting out of a car.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, it has been suggested to me that I get one too, because of several falls I have taken.  I have been fighting it.  But I may have to break down and do it too.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 28, 2017)

Good call Fuzz.  Sometimes we gotta do what we oughta do.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2017)

Sounds like a wise investment to me.

My mother had one years ago and the service was fantastic.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2017)

That's good you got one.  I will get one if and when I get more wobbly.  I almost got one just because you get fast police service too if you are walking down the street and encounter someone who would do harm.  I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Debby (Feb 28, 2017)

I wish my mom would get one like you did Fuzzybuddy.  She's 81 and a couple years ago, was washing the eaves troughs of her house, standing on the highest rung of a step ladder, perched on the porch and fell off across the bannister rail and then hit the ground below!  We keep telling her to quit climbing ladders but she is stubborn!  And won't get 'a button'.  Silly woman eh?

Good for you for taking care of yourself with wisdom and not letting pride get in the way.


----------



## jujube (Feb 28, 2017)

My mom's 91 and lives alone. She refused for the longest time to get one.  Finally we insisted and she agreed to get one, but wouldn't get the necklace one, only the one you wear on your wrist.  BUT, she wouldn't wear it on her wrist.....she wore it on her ankle.  I said, "Mom, if you're lying on the floor with a broken hip you're not going to be able to get to your ankle to push the button."  So, now she doesn't wear it at all.  Sigh.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2017)

You're smart to get one Fuzzybuddy, if I find myself ever having to live alone and become unsteady, I will definitely look into getting one too.  Might as well take advantage of technology that our parents and grandparents weren't afforded.  Hope you're doing okay after your fall Fuzzy.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry you fell Fuzzy and hope you're ok. I just take my cell phone with me when I go out but maybe that's not enough if I fall in the house and the phone's in another room. hmmmm.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 1, 2017)

I live 250 miles from my parents house. I remember going home, and when I walked into our old living room, it looked more like an ICU. There was a hospital bed, IV poles, etc. My mom was an easy target for some salesman. I said, I would never do that -Turn my living room into the Fuzzybuddy General Hospital. But little bit by bit, that stuff is seeping in.Yet, there was no way around it, the fall is coming.
I have my phone. But, let's face it, if I fell, it's good odds that I'd fall on my phone.
Thank you for your very kind words. I appreciate it.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 1, 2017)

I have had one for several years, always make sure that I have it on me at night.
Don't think it is good for any distance outside of my apartment; haven't had to
use it so far.  I also use a walker because I am a bit wobbly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2017)

Fuzzy, The button is a great step but I'm wondering if you have made any other preparations in case of a fall.  Please check out some of the YouTube videos on ways to get up after a fall and ways to clear obstacles in your home.   Also if you use a walker or a rollator think about making a little kit with a day or two of medication, bottle of water, protein bars, etc... in case you do get into a serious predicament and don't have your phone or button handy.  Better to be prepared and have peace of mind.

Good luck!!!


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Mar 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Fuzzy, The button is a great step but I'm wondering if you have made any other preparations in case of a fall.  Please check out some of the YouTube videos on ways to get up after a fall and ways to clear obstacles in your home.   *Also if you use a walker or a rollator think about making a little kit with a day or two of medication, bottle of water, protein bars, etc... in case you do get into a serious predicament and don't have your phone or button handy.*  Better to be prepared and have peace of mind.
> 
> Good luck!!!



That's a great idea, you could hang a bag on the walker/rollator. Uh, what is a rollator?

Some of you are not that old and say that you are wobbly, is it a medical condition that makes you wobbly.

Fuzzy, Hope you are okay after your fall.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2017)

steelcitiesgray said:


> That's a great idea, you could hang a bag on the walker/rollator. *Uh, what is a rollator?*
> 
> Some of you are not that old and say that you are wobbly, is it a medical condition that makes you wobbly.
> 
> Fuzzy, Hope you are okay after your fall.



This is a rollator.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll only worry if I need to stay around to take care of any of my animals, if I still have them then.

In old old age, I'll be like I always have been. Alone. So if I lay there and die, who cares.


----------



## jujube (Mar 1, 2017)

I saw an advertisement on the TV today for one of the alert buttons and noticed that it was considerably cheaper than the other systems.  Then I paused the screen to read the fine print.  Oh, yeah.  It said something to the effect that the system is not connected to a specific telephone number so if you press the button and can't speak, the emergency people won't know where you are.  Apparently all it does is connect you with 911.

Which leads me to a suggestion.  If you have an old cellphone that you no longer use, keep it charged and hook it permanently to your walker or in your bathroom on the floor or.....   All cellphones, even ones that have been disconnected can call 911.  It's the law.   As long as it is charged, you can call 911.   Now, I don't know if the 911 people can identify your address from your call on that phone, but it's better than nothing.   I keep one in the car in case I've forgotten my phone and need to call 911.


----------



## deesierra (Mar 2, 2017)

Kitties said:


> I'll only worry if I need to stay around to take care of any of my animals, if I still have them then.
> 
> In old old age, I'll be like I always have been. Alone. So if I lay there and die, who cares.



Kitties I have animals too, and am concerned about what will become of them if they outlive me. I did some research about living wills for pets, and am in the process of setting up a place for them to safely live out their lives should I pass on. I am in California too. If you would like more information about living wills for pets, please get in touch with me.

I saw that you responded to Ruthanne's post about a help line for lonely and depressed seniors. I'm sorry you feel so alone and apparently bitter. But the fact that you sought out and joined this forum tells me that you still care about yourself and your future. There are lots of good folks here with big hearts, compassion, humor, empathy, and great ideas. Hope we all can help you in some way.


----------



## Debby (Mar 2, 2017)

Kitties said:


> I'll only worry if I need to stay around to take care of any of my animals, if I still have them then.
> 
> In old old age, I'll be like I always have been. Alone. So if I lay there and die, who cares.




Your post sounds very sad Kitties, but I understand it very well although I'm sure someone will care. 

We have all met people (some of them are here on this forum) who have those wonderful, endlessly cheerful personalities who draw everyone they meet to themselves.  I knew a little girl who was a school mate of my daughter, who was like that.  Chelsea could walk into a room full of adult strangers and within minutes, everyone wanted to be her friend!  Fabulous child who grew to be a fabulous woman.  Then there are others who feel always alone, no matter where they are or what they are doing....and if you don't mind me venturing this opinion Kitties, you remind me of that kind of person.  At least I recognize those traits in you because I always feel a lot like that myself which is why in 'real life', I avoid gatherings whenever possible.

It's a tough way to get through life isn't it?  That's why our animal friends are so important to us I guess.


----------



## dearimee (Mar 13, 2017)

*Life button*

I've been mulling this over in my head for a while. I'm only 73 so I feel too young for a call button. I have had a near fall but since I recovered before I hit the ground I let it go. My mom had one as she was very heavy and had numerous falls and it took a couple younger men to lift her. But still she was about 80 before she got it. My GM was found in the floor before she went to the nursing home but she was well in her 80s. I, too, am alone most weeks. No kin lives near me and I'm not very social so I might lie here a week before I'm found. I told my neighbor across the street to call and check if they see my shades down from morning til night. Lol.


----------

